# graphics/viewnior marked as BROKEN, erronously so!



## puretone (Sep 3, 2019)

Some daft turkey (username "antoine") decided it would be the correct course of action in his life to be so brash as to mark a perfectly functional port as BROKEN.
Behold!

`graphics/viewnior> sudo make
===>  viewnior-1.6_4 is marked as broken: unfetchable.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/viewnior`

BUT!
Thine claims are erroneous! Behold! (again...) When the line 
	
	



```
BROKEN=                unfetchable
```
 is commented out in the Makefile, things proceed flawlessly

`raphics/viewnior> sudo make fetch
===>   NOTICE:

The viewnior port currently does not have a maintainer. As a result, it is
more likely to have unresolved issues, not be up-to-date, or even be removed in
the future. To volunteer to maintain this port, please create an issue at:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla

More information about port maintainership is available at:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing/ports-contributing.html#maintain-port

===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>   viewnior-1.6_4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch https://codeload.github.com/xsisqox/Viewnior/tar.gz/viewnior-1.6?dummy=/xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz
fetch: https://codeload.github.com/xsisqox/Viewnior/tar.gz/viewnior-1.6?dummy=/xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz
xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz               165 kB  980 kBps    00s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by viewnior-1.6_4 for building
ghost@subsonic/usr/ports/graphics/viewnior>`

From here on, `make && make install` work perfectly fine. Same holds true if you are  `portmaster` kind of guy...
I decided to not file a bug report, in order to reduce cluttering Bug Master and as this is not an actual bug at all; rather a totally mistaken action taken by a maintainer, for who knows what reason.
Cheers!


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 3, 2019)

puretone said:


> => Attempting to fetch https://codeload.github.com/xsisqox...mmy=/xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz
> fetch: https://codeload.github.com/xsisqox...mmy=/xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz: Not Found


This part don't seem right. It cannot find the file from the GH repository so it uses the version in FreeBSD distcache.
Something seems off there to me.
Look at what it is trying to download:


puretone said:


> fetch: https://codeload.github.com/xsisqox...mmy=/xsisqox-Viewnior-viewnior-1.6_GH0.tar.gz: Not Found


Look at the filename. No filename, only the extension. Is that correct? Looks like it is backwards to me.

Funny thing is I am having one heck of a time with the exact same symptom. So you saved me some time.
My stuff is not in distcache and fails totally.


----------



## yuripv (Sep 3, 2019)

https://github.com/xsisqox/Viewnior looks rather empty to me, and https://github.com/hellosiyan/Viewnior seems to be the "real" repository.  You might want to fix the port to get the source from correct location.


----------



## puretone (Sep 3, 2019)

yuripv said:


> https://github.com/xsisqox/Viewnior looks rather empty to me, and https://github.com/hellosiyan/Viewnior seems to be the "real" repository.  You might want to fix the port to get the source from correct location.



What do you mean empty? I just built both from github's xsisqox and hellosiyan's repos, and they built successfully. I made very sure to start with a completely clean /usr/ports tree AND totally empty /usr/ports/distfiles (and wiped distcache too) each time....and they built without issue.


----------



## yuripv (Sep 3, 2019)

You built from FreeBSD distfile cache as the log you pasted above shows. Did you actually try opening the first link?


----------



## puretone (Sep 3, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> This part don't seem right. It cannot find the file from the GH repository so it uses the version in FreeBSD distcache.
> Something seems off there to me.
> Look at what it is trying to download:
> 
> ...



I have no idea, worked fine here. I even went to the dev's personal website & built the newer 1.7 version with meson & ninja, which also built perfectly fine.


----------



## puretone (Sep 3, 2019)

yuripv said:


> You built from FreeBSD distfile cache as the log you pasted above shows. Did you actually try opening the first link?



It worked fine both times, for both forks & each time with wiped distcache & distfiles in ports. The copy-pasta'ed output I provided is from after the fact of building the port successfully & re-used it for my purposes here in this post.
Is there some sort of sync issue between `portsnap fetch update` & `portsnap fetch extract` possible?

edit: yes I can read & was fully aware of the "Not Found" expression beforehand, which is why I find it strange that it worked from a clean ports tree to begin with.


----------

